# Fish ID



## Bay Champion (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't go out the pass too often, but ventured out to 3 barges this past Monday. Looked through my fish id book, it was about 14 inches and nothing seemed to match. Oh, by the way, I hope the 2 older gentlemen in a 16+ foot Cape Horn circling my boat very close for 45 minutes enjoyed the free lining pinfish with a noticeable popping cork and a spool of power pro; it wasn't very far from the boat either.

Fish ID

fish id.jpg


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Porgy aka white snapper though its technically a grunt and not a snapper.


----------



## Bay Champion (Oct 2, 2007)

edible?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bay Champion said:


> edible?


Most people keep them and say they are good. Personally it didnt blow me away, but that could have been because we were eating it along side fresh red and mangrove snapper.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Red Porgy. 

Porgies and Grunts are two seperate groups of fish. Both Pinfish and sheepshead belong to the Porgy family. Pigfish and Tomtate (ruby lips) are species of Grunts.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Red Porgy.
> 
> Porgies and Grunts are two seperate groups of fish. Both Pinfish and sheepshead belong to the Porgy family. Pigfish and Tomtate (ruby lips) are species of Grunts.


Ok, I knew sheepshead, porgy and pinfish where all related. I guess I was thinking they were grunts for what ever reason. Probably because pigfish are grunts and look like pinfish and so on and so on. 

Freshwater water fish, specifically characins and potamatrygon are more my specialty. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Freshwater water fish, specifically characins and potamatrygon are more my specialty. :thumbsup:


Yeah, I need to study up on my Potamatrygons. I've become rusty!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not eating that junk...


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Another one of our endangered species?

:whistling:


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Head boats started the name "white snapper" for their customers...lot of iodine in them.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

They are fine to eat. When cleaning them about 1-10 of them will have a not so white color to the meat and have higher iodine flavor. Throw those away and the rest are really good.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

the book says they are excellent, i fish for them a lot, had about 20 last trip up to a couple pounds.Not much else you can keep now


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I think they're great to eat.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

they make great bait too... i usually butterfly a small one and drop it down for grouper


----------



## Beer-a-Cuda (Jun 12, 2012)

Great to eat! Just like anything else, remove the red blood line. I like blackening and making a taco.


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

I call them Iodine fish and they are way to strong for me,I can even smell the Iodine and will contaminate any other filets so I keep them seperate if cleaning.My buddy likes them so hes smiling while im frowning when one comes up on my line.


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

they are good to go. I like them in home made sushi...mingo's are also good sushi...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Man a grouper won't even eat a white snapper... That is mackerel bait.... No way would I bring one home, you are a poor fisherman if your keeping them. That's like eating a white trout...:thumbdown:


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Man a grouper won't even eat a white snapper... That is mackerel bait.... No way would I bring one home, you are a poor fisherman if your keeping them. That's like eating a white trout...:thumbdown:


Funny...your taste in fish determine how well you fish? New one on me. Remember triggers used to be trash fish. No iodine at all if u get rid of the ones that the meat looks a little different.


----------



## guam_bomb80 (Nov 17, 2010)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Man a grouper won't even eat a white snapper... That is mackerel bait.... No way would I bring one home, you are a poor fisherman if your keeping them. That's like eating a white trout...:thumbdown:


Some days your cooler looks better because of them. They are great eating if fresh, kinda mushy if frozen and a few weeks old. Nothing wrong with white trout either... you must just be spoiled!!! :whistling:


----------

